# Jotul GF600



## Setter Fan (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello,

I have been looking to put a propane stove in my basement and had a bit of sticker shock for a new unit, installation, running the gas lines etc.  The cost of the project quickly added up.

So I started looking for used units but not sure what I should be looking for in terms of issues to stay away from? Any feedback on things I should look for or be concerned with on a used gas stove.

Found a used Jotul GF600 for $1,300 including the venting equipment.  Can anyone let me know if this is a good price, was told the unit is 15-20 years old.  The age of the unit initially struck me as concerning, but not sure what to expect.  Attached is a picture

To put things in perspective I was quoted a price of $2,600 + $500 in venting parts for new unit.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 24, 2014)

1,300 is a little on the high side for that unit.What unit were you quoted on ,cause that price is on the upper end of the scale .we sell several freestanding gas stoves in the 1,500 range.Things to be wary of are any off brand homestore type units and on name brand stuff preferable one thats less than 10 years old.If the gf600 was in great shape and the venting can be installed to your application without having to buy additional pieces i would want to pay more than 800 for all of it.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 25, 2014)

That unit is closer to 20years old than it is to 15. The cast shell is made by Jotul, but the firebox & controls aren't. Those were made by Majestic. Check the innards to see how much rust is in there. If it was an LP burner, check the burner for damage, paying attention to the gas ports. See if the glass is cloudy, because if it is, that cloudiness may not buff off & it may have to be replaced. See if you can get the venting disassembled. After many years, some of the older Simpson DuraVent is impossible to get apart. Like xtrordinair says...that's kinda pricey for a unit that old...


----------



## Setter Fan (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you.  I will keep looking at Craigs list for better deals along with pellet stoves.


----------

